# US Options Data



## AdventureAllways (25 April 2014)

Hello, I am new to this forum although not to trading.

I am hoping someone here is in a position to help me, I am looking for a data supplier of US Options data but I do need the Delta information included, but have not been able to find anyone who does this. I would appreciate any information that anyone can provide to assist.

Have a great weekend all


----------

